# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Anubias vs Java ferns



## elMichael (Nov 18, 2003)

Hi folks

After some reading and discussion, it leaves me stumped as to why anubias grows well in my tank but ferns don't. According to one popular fish/ plt textbook, Anubias var. nana needs abt 35 mg/L CO2 and Java fern abt 20 mg/L CO2 to grow well. 

My tank parameters:
2ft tank 
2 1/2 yrs old 
1.5 WPG 
6 fishes, 7-cm 
No CO2 injection
Plts: anubias barteri nana & giant anubias, Java & windelov 
No base/ liquid fertiliser
28 degrees C
Water change: twice weekly, 50%
Water parameters: nil (I do not take readings)

Both nana and giant var. seemed to thrive, putting out new leaves throughout the yr, whereas Java & windelov ferns looked more like they’re in sustenance mode w minimal, if not zero growth. They not only little or no of sign of new growths but also tend to get detached fr the host bogwood... and their tips/ branchings are proned to turning brownish. 

As both plts are known to be low-light plts, I can only surmise that there is sufficient CO2 in my 2 ft tank for Anubias, but does it mean the CO2 is anywhere in the 35 mg/L range w my fish load? Otherwise, does it then mean that given the same lighting conditions, Java ferns are more CO2-demanding than Anubias, contrary to textbook recommendations? The other factor I can think of is temp preference...maybe ferns are more amenable to cooler waters. 

NO luck w ferns! Could someone tell me what is that that ferns need that I don't have in my tank??? 

mike

mike


----------



## elMichael (Nov 18, 2003)

Hi folks

After some reading and discussion, it leaves me stumped as to why anubias grows well in my tank but ferns don't. According to one popular fish/ plt textbook, Anubias var. nana needs abt 35 mg/L CO2 and Java fern abt 20 mg/L CO2 to grow well. 

My tank parameters:
2ft tank 
2 1/2 yrs old 
1.5 WPG 
6 fishes, 7-cm 
No CO2 injection
Plts: anubias barteri nana & giant anubias, Java & windelov 
No base/ liquid fertiliser
28 degrees C
Water change: twice weekly, 50%
Water parameters: nil (I do not take readings)

Both nana and giant var. seemed to thrive, putting out new leaves throughout the yr, whereas Java & windelov ferns looked more like they’re in sustenance mode w minimal, if not zero growth. They not only little or no of sign of new growths but also tend to get detached fr the host bogwood... and their tips/ branchings are proned to turning brownish. 

As both plts are known to be low-light plts, I can only surmise that there is sufficient CO2 in my 2 ft tank for Anubias, but does it mean the CO2 is anywhere in the 35 mg/L range w my fish load? Otherwise, does it then mean that given the same lighting conditions, Java ferns are more CO2-demanding than Anubias, contrary to textbook recommendations? The other factor I can think of is temp preference...maybe ferns are more amenable to cooler waters. 

NO luck w ferns! Could someone tell me what is that that ferns need that I don't have in my tank??? 

mike

mike


----------



## stewy (Mar 5, 2003)

I have both these plants in all my tanks, some with co2 some not. My java loves the co2, grows real fast with co2 and high light.But it does just fine in my low light tank,2watts per gallon. Java fern will grow in almost any water parameters,but i have found it dislikes temps over 84 degrees.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

All plants respond better to injected C02, and ALL plants must have nutrients to grow. Your Anubias may be getting some nutrients from the substrate, but if you are adding nothing to the water, then what is going to feed your Java fern? Java fern absorbs all its nutrients from the water through its leaves. Its roots are only anchors, and even if its roots did draw nutrients, they are only coming into contact with the wood.

As far as the plants dislodging from the wood, this is quite common. I have never found their roots to adhere themselves to wood very well without some help.

Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## Alex (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike,

I can't offer a solution but maybe an insight and I can say that you are not alone. 

In one tank, 55g/110 watts CF, that I have Anubias Nana and Java Fern in both and initial they were both doing well, not the Java fern is looking very poor and the Anubias are growing fine. My Crypts, Anacharis and Jungle Vals are also doing well though my Cilitas crypts and Crinum Calimistratum are doing poorly.

In another tank, 30g/60 watts NO, I have Anubias Nana and Java Fern and they are both doing well, the Java fern is almost a bush actually. Other plants, crypts, Myrio Filigree, Najas grass and Alternanthera reineckii in this tank are doing well also, though my Micro sword and Corkscrew Vals died off.

Some of the differences are that the 30 has more current, especially around the Java Fern. The lighting in the 30 is the bulbs that came with the All-glass hood, twin 30W T8s compared to the twin 6400k 55 watt CF bulbs in the 55. Both tanks are fertilized with Seachem Iron, Seachem Flourish, potassium sulphate and magnesium sulphate. The fish loads in both are moderate and weekly water changes of about 40%. Water parameters are Ph-7.6, Kh-5, Gh-9 and temperature of 25-26 in the 55g and 26-27 in the 30g. 

Not sure if this helps or not.

Alex


----------



## elMichael (Nov 18, 2003)

Robert, 

Your suggestion that Java ferns get all their nutrients thru their leaves seems a very plausible explaination. I've noted that Anubias puts out long and robust root system towards the substrate (sending out feelers for nutrients?) but I've never seen such strong root growth in Java ferns. It is possible that Anubias has the means to absorb nutrients thru their roots in addition to their leave but not Java/ Windelov ferns. Hwr, it still beats me as to why Anubias did better than Java ferns in Alex's tanks, both of which have had the benefit of liquid fertiliser doses.


Alex

Do you have CO2 injection in both tanks? Maybe this could be the real factor?



Ha! Regarding the floating leaves,,,I've just read that these could be old enough babies "weaned off" by the mother plant, but I would expect these neonates to be more healthy looking than those that I've seen thus far in my tank. I've not been observing carefully if they were indeed babies growing on the mother leaves. But from now on, I'm gonna pay more attention as I have a new 4 ft black Juwel styrofoam backdrop interspersed w Java ferns and I want them to grow well and cover the entire backdrop.

mike


----------



## Alex (Mar 31, 2004)

Yep, DIY CO2 in both tanks, never gets much more than 10-15ppm but it's enough to kee all of the other plants healthy and I have to trim the Anachris and Jungle Vals weekly already so I don't want them growing any faster. Sometimes I get behind in trimming the Vals and they will spread over the top and shade the JF, that might have something to do with it as the ones growing well in the 30g are never shaded.

Alex


----------

